# New Sears Clarke arc welder for build has anyone used it.



## bigsal51 (May 5, 2009)

I got this new welder this weekend for my smoker build. Has anyone used this Clarke 95E arc welder. I am mostly going to use it for Tacking and some weldeing like grating frames and maybe adding a firechamber to my 250gal tank. The tank is 1/4" steel.


----------



## morkdach (May 5, 2009)

good for tacking


----------



## jdt (May 5, 2009)

IMO you will be hard pressed to get decent penetration with that unit on 1/4 inch, 1/8th is all I would trust a 110 volt welder to do no matter what they claimed the amps were. It should be more than sufficient to tack stuff together and make shelves though.


----------



## roksmith (May 5, 2009)

Make sure the metal is reeeeaaaallllly clean and you'll be able to do some light tacking.. and if you're using thin stuff for your grate frames you'll probably be fine there as well.

Personally I prefer a little wire feed until for my light work, but the little stick welder is fine if you know what you are doing.

I wouldn't trust it for anything structual..not much penetration power as stated above.


----------



## bigsal51 (May 5, 2009)

Can I use 3/32 rods. It says 5/64 to use


----------



## morkdach (May 5, 2009)

you can try 3/32 rod and will be ok but just rember this is a hobby welder and not for structial strengh. this will work for grates & gaurds up to 1/8" material stay within them means and you will be ok.If your looking for anything above 1/8" PM me & i"ll give you some ideas on good welding machines.


----------



## j0k3r-x (May 15, 2009)

Take that one back to Sears and get your money back.. I know people hate Harbor Freight but I found this little DC Inverter ARC welder there that just kicks butt! Go to HF or order it off line! This little 80 amp inverter penetrates 1/4 inch metal with no problem and the duty cycle is 35% at full power, can't beat that! I have had mine for a year now and I haven't had any problems with it at all! Plus it is DC... Check this guy welding with it on Youtube. I have a Miller Thunderbolt AC\DC and a couple other welders and I use this one all the time! Small, easy to setup, weighs 8 pounds, plugs into 110v, you can take it anywhere just about and weld.  
This thing really gets the job done even on 1/4 inch plate!!!

 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=91110


----------

